# best online shop to get inverts and spiders?



## emilyb1993 (Feb 26, 2013)

Been looking at bugzuk and online reptile shop for some inverts and stuff
Was thinking about getting a centipede or a tarantula or maybe a scorpion
Where would be the best website to get them thaaanks


----------



## HollyN (Jul 8, 2010)

Virginia Cheeseman and Metamorphosis are brilliant places to look.


----------



## emilyb1993 (Feb 26, 2013)

HollyN said:


> Virginia Cheeseman and Metamorphosis are brilliant places to look.


Ahh I just bought a red headed centipede off bugzuk haha but thank you i will look them up next time 
Its the first live animal iv ever bought online I just worry in case it arrives dead or something'


----------



## HollyN (Jul 8, 2010)

I've heard a lot of very good things about Bugzuk, I'm certain you've got nothing to worry about and the little guy will arrive safely. :2thumb:


----------



## D3RPJosh (Oct 22, 2012)

*Bugzuk*

Bugzuk In my experience are amazing I have ordered loads of them and all arrived live and healthy, also I have met him in real life and he is a amazing guy!


----------



## TarantulaGuy94 (Mar 2, 2014)

I've just made my first order from Bugzuk, 1 G. rosea and 1 G. porteri. Hopefully they will arrive this week, unless it's too cold for shipping.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

emilyb1993 said:


> Been looking at bugzuk and online reptile shop for some inverts and stuff
> Was thinking about getting a centipede or a tarantula or maybe a scorpion
> Where would be the best website to get them thaaanks


I know I'm late in replying, but going to anyway :lol2:

Your best bet would have been to have a hunt online for images of species you liked the look of, then researched into them and then finally asked where you could get them. 

I'm by no means having a go or anything, it just seemed like you didn't actually know what you wanted. If you know what you want before asking then it just makes things a lot easier  

Some sellers sell everything where as some only sell a few bits or maybe don't stock the species you are after.

I try to keep a wide and varied availability of inverts but there's no way I can stock everything to suit everyone :2thumb:


----------



## DodgemGreaser (Nov 7, 2013)

In my own personal experience and also someone I know, have had stock from bugzuk with mites I had one Scorpion from them once covered in mites.


----------



## emilyb1993 (Feb 26, 2013)

snowgoose said:


> I know I'm late in replying, but going to anyway :lol2:
> 
> Your best bet would have been to have a hunt online for images of species you liked the look of, then researched into them and then finally asked where you could get them.
> 
> ...


haha I didn't know what I wanted but slightly experienced in keeping inverts anyway. I have done my research and the centipede should arrive on Wednesday.yey! I haven't ordered a live insect online before and was just seeing what people had to say about it but it seems all good  but thanks!


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

I am not from the UK and I used Home - Online Spider Shop - Tarantulas Bristol

Specimens arrived alive and well. I've had some trouble with my local customs but nothing too serious. I am sure it will be a lot simpler being you are from the UK too :lol2::lol2:

I got a C.cyaneopubscens and P.murinus (*OBT*)


----------



## emilyb1993 (Feb 26, 2013)

centipede arrived nice and healthy must be about6-8cm long
very sweet  happyhappyhappy
oh its a red headed tiger


----------



## jaybott (Mar 12, 2014)

Can't really go wrong with TSS but i've heard Martin goss is ok


----------



## Spideypidey (Jan 23, 2014)

Not a lot wrong with thespidershop.co.uk

I just looked on there and a highlight for some keepers might be the Trapdoor Spider. Usually a good range of Tarantulas and Spiders as well as Centipedes, Millipedes and Scorpions and you can even get crabs from time to time.

They sometimes have a problem with their site not loading due to a MySQL Database error. They need to adjust the max connections in their MySQL config file. But if you get that error keep trying.


----------



## essoxlucius (Mar 11, 2014)

to balance it out i used the spider shop once and though my spider ( okerti) arrived alive even the postman was stunned at how poor it was packaged as a living critter


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

never had a problem when ordering from either the spiders shop or tarantulas Bristol.
Both have been very helpfull with any questions, and spiders arrive well packed, and healthy.
:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## DodgemGreaser (Nov 7, 2013)

TSS generally no fault in the service there


----------



## Stu II (May 22, 2008)

Sellers I would recommend, with some pros and cons:

*The Spider Shop*; good stock, website easy to use, reasonable prices. I have in the past emailed questions regarding the stock and not received a reply.

*Virginia Cheeseman*; Great service, good stock. Not cheap

*BugzUK*;Good stock, good service, reasonable prices. Website not pleasant to interact with, does not state if stock is wild-caught or captive-bred, which doesn't matter to everyone, but is important to me.

Overall, I have used these more than once, and would do so again.


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

Odd that spider shop packaging has been deemed poor, especially by a postman - Was he there to unpack it and see inside? Just wondering as from the outside, a cardboard box is a cardboard box.... it's the way the contents are packaged inside that makes the difference.

I think their packaging is excellent, as is their service and prices - I've yet to see a cheaper online shop.

I've found that ringing them up is the best way to find out any info required - obviously! There's always been somebody there to speak to when I've tried, whereas it can take them a little longer to reply to emails...


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Working for a courier I can say that cardboard box isn't just a cardboard box. See complete funk ups nightly at work where people haven't a clue what they're doing. 
Still, that being said, I really can't see that being the case with tss. They wouldn't have such a huge name in the hobby of they did.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

They even use us actually


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

mrkeda said:


> Working for a courier I can say that cardboard box isn't just a cardboard box. See complete funk ups nightly at work where people haven't a clue what they're doing.
> Still, that being said, I really can't see that being the case with tss. They wouldn't have such a huge name in the hobby of they did.


Do you mean like differences in the quality/strength of the box?


----------



## Spideypidey (Jan 23, 2014)

Adam B Jones said:


> Odd that spider shop packaging has been deemed poor, especially by a postman - Was he there to unpack it and see inside? Just wondering as from the outside, a cardboard box is a cardboard box.... it's the way the contents are packaged inside that makes the difference.
> 
> I think their packaging is excellent, as is their service and prices - I've yet to see a cheaper online shop.
> 
> I've found that ringing them up is the best way to find out any info required - obviously! There's always been somebody there to speak to when I've tried, whereas it can take them a little longer to reply to emails...


I agree. Hey that's unusual for me. On the last occasion I bought a tarantula from The Spider Shop it was wrapped in tissue and then put in a vial and the parcel itself was well packed and delivered next day. No complaints whatsoever.


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

I've purchased quite a few spiders from The Spider Shop and every time the livestock was packed superbly and the boxes more than adequate for sending the spiders in the post, lots of soft padding inside and the spiders well labelled up too. I'd definitely recommend calling them as they're more than helpful and sometimes even have their juveniles sexed so you can get lucky and ask for a female. Also their sizes are good which when I've ordered from Virginia Cheeseman I've found to be on the small side. Very well packed, as good as anyone but the prices are a little bit more and also the spiders are smaller so that's just my take on the matter.

I'm about to order from Martin Goss and I'll update the thread when they arrive. I've also had some fantastic dealings with sellers on here so I'd definitely recommend looking on here first as the prices are generally cheaper and every seller I've dealt with has sent pictures and when the spiders arrived they've been superbly packed too.


----------



## markaveli (Feb 19, 2011)

I had a L.striatus delivered 2 days ago from TSS and the packaging was superb. I even commented to my wife that the packaging seemed a little over the top. It was a box in a box in a box if you know what I mean but better to overpack than underpack I suppose.


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

I order all my stuff online,
The best places that I use and recommend are-

Bugz Uk

The spider shop

Metamorphosis

Virginia Cheeseman

Also a company, who I dont think are aloud to be mentioned on here for reasons I am unsure, but they have their own FB page and are great as well, pm me if you want their name,

I have used most online sellers and these are ones that I trust to buy time and time again from,
There are alot of trusted members on this site who sell stock often who are just as good.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Adam B Jones said:


> Do you mean like differences in the quality/strength of the box?


I'm saying the contents can be packed to a t (see what I did there?) but if the box is poor the contents might not stay that way.

The spider shop, as well as one or two other companies that send live reptiles, use the courier I work for and parcels can sit on the bay from 12am till 7am, or any variant in between that, at the depot I'm at.
Bearing in mind it can drop down to low single digits in temp and if you're all receiving your inverts/reptiles alive they must be doing something right.


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

I think their site is being updated at the moment but Bristol Inverts are excellent, everything is packaged well, care advice is great and all my orders arrived healthy and as sold.


----------



## KivanaKritter (Mar 26, 2014)

an old friend bought three from an online store and I'm sure it was Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK exotic pet shop you can email them and ask them anything they get back to you pretty fast if you have any worries.

~K


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i have used the spider shop, and virginia cheeseman, both very good.

dont forget the classfieds on here also, some real gems come up every now and then.

heres a few more bug shops (i haven't used these so can't judge) -

Graeme Dick - Invertebrate Breeder and Supplier

Metamorphosis

fangsfeastsandbeasts.co.uk

Inverts, Tarantulabarn Exotics


----------



## essoxlucius (Mar 11, 2014)

Adam B Jones said:


> Odd that spider shop packaging has been deemed poor, especially by a postman - Was he there to unpack it and see inside? Just wondering as from the outside, a cardboard box is a cardboard box.... it's the way the contents are packaged inside that makes the difference.
> 
> I think their packaging is excellent, as is their service and prices - I've yet to see a cheaper online shop.
> 
> I've found that ringing them up is the best way to find out any info required - obviously! There's always been somebody there to speak to when I've tried, whereas it can take them a little longer to reply to emails...


he was more concerned that the box had no live animal this way up or even fragile stickers so got chucked about in his words i was more concerned at the lack of a heat pad as it was freezing cold and the youtube clip of course has a superb heat pad #setup


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

essoxlucius said:


> he was more concerned that the box had no live animal this way up or even fragile stickers so got chucked about in his words i was more concerned at the lack of a heat pad as it was freezing cold and the youtube clip of course has a superb heat pad #setup


"Fragile" stickers are actually avoided by most online invert sellers as while most posties and couriers are alright, there's always one somewhere in the line that reads the word as "football". The same goes for "live animals". You're a lot safer sending them well packaged without anything like an indication that it's delicate.

For a spider, properly packaged, there shouldn't be much in the way of right way up either. It should be packaged so that the box can be tipped upside down without the spider moving much/at all.

The heatpad bit is odd, in that they usually include them if the weather is cold, though I kinda thought you had to add that to your order yourself... You need to start worrying about heat pads if temps are below 10 degrees, but a well insulated box (e.g. corrugated card and packing peanuts) will protect a spider pretty well.


----------



## Blah89 (Apr 2, 2014)

essoxlucius said:


> to balance it out i used the spider shop once and though my spider ( okerti) arrived alive even the postman was stunned at how poor it was packaged as a living critter


This, exactly. I ordered my rosie from there a couple of weeks ago and, after paying for special delivery, was very surprised when it arrived in an unmarked, airtight box via Royal Mail. As a result she was very freaked out for the first week and bit everything that came into her line of sight. I used to go to work with my dad (Royal Mail lorry driver) when I was a boy and let me tell you, they are not gentle with it.

Everything else about the purchase was pretty smooth and on that side of it I can't really complain. But blow me, even my livefoods are transported better than that.


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

Maybe some folk perhaps just don't quite know the score yet with posting tarantulas... Or about tarantula respiration as well... It's understandable, as it could seem a bit odd to the uninitiated...

But - TSS pack and send spiders how spiders should be packed and sent - simple - lol!

People ship tarantulas in this way between countries in Europe and the States, and obviously far more further afield with WC specimens - I'd also be surprised if the large WC shipments are given the same care and attention as shipments from dealer to customer. Anyway, the point is, a lot of tarantulas are sent around in transit for a hell of a lot longer than 24hr RMSD and survive fine if packaged properly, as TSS always do 

Also, any spider sent via royal mail, courier, or even a long car journey in a well packed tub, will be freaked out for a bit afterwards - leaving them be for a week or two is generally the best idea - and if you pester it with food or otherwise, it will not be a happy creature until it's had some time to get over the journey.

There are some specimens I've received that don't seem to be so bothered, but that's generally an exception to the rule. And most of these have been sent by TSS anyway as it happens, all packed in the same way...


----------



## TarantulaGuy94 (Mar 2, 2014)

All Spiders that I have received from TSS have settled in very quickly, and all have fed the day after delivery. Can't argue with that


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I've so far used:-

The Spider Shop - came double boxed (smaller box inside a bigger box), with the spider pots inside polystyrene cups. The heat pack though was outside of the polystrene cups. Their comms aren't up to scratch though, no reply to an email I sent to them at all. Their prices are good, but beyond that, they seem a bit overhyped to me.

BugzUK - Well packaged etc. Good comms. Website is ok to order from.

Tarantulas Bristol - Well packaged, good comms. Website could do with some work to integrate PayPal properly.

exotic-animals.co.uk - Well packaged, absolutely fantastic comms. Website works well.

The best though have been when I have used classifieds on here. Experienced hobbyists will always package better than a shop will as to be blunt they care more about the spiders. Comms will always be superior too, as you are in contact with them at every stage. Usually you get a better deal too.

Regarding Special Delivery, this does come via Royal Mail, it's Royal Mail SD by 1 usually. Unlike 1st class though it's a guaranteed next day service (1st class is a 1-3 day service with no guarantee). With how Royal Mail pricing goes these days though, a true courier can sometimes be cheaper.

I certainly wouldn't mark a package as fragile though. It only takes one comedien with a liking of Ace Ventura and you're stuffed. I once had a viv delivered, came clearly marked with glass and fragile. I watched the driver throw it around chuckling, then bashed it into the gate posts, dropped it on my step, then bashed it into the door frame when I answered the door... Grinning the entire time... So no, marking as fragile, although couriers and Royal Mail tell you to, is a singularly bad idea. :lol: Better to package so well that you'd have to crush the parcel to do any real harm.

Ade


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> The best though have been when I have used classifieds on here. Experienced hobbyists will always package better than a shop will as to be blunt they care more about the spiders. Comms will always be superior too, as you are in contact with them at every stage. Usually you get a better deal too.
> 
> Ade


I have to disagree somewhat there. I have a "shop" but am also a hobbyist ( as many retailers also are. I package anything and everything to the best of my ability and not had problems. 

Also, comms are decent as I can be contacted in various ways and try to respond as soon as I can. No prices are set in stone and am more than happy to make deals for people and adjust prices accordingly.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Reviewing yourself? That's a new one on me. lol


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Reviewing yourself? That's a new one on me. lol


No I wasn't reviewing myself, I was just pointing out that not everyone should be classed as the same.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok bud, if you say so, not looking for an argument here.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Best shop I have used by far is exotic-animals.co.uk - they had a great selection of Ts including some more unusual ones and all packaging was top knotch with a heatpack included. Also I had a few questions and all emails were replied to within a few hours so would definitely recommend them.

Not had the best experience with classifieds on here so tend to use shops more than anything now, but will probably start buying all the Ts for the year at seas:2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

That's who I got from last, and agreed they were very good. I ended up buying a couple more in the end after he emailed me about 1 been out of stock in the size I'd ordered. Ended up with a very good deal on a Linothele megatheloides, which is something new for me. : victory:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I've never had a problem with any of the shops I've used. TSS, Martin Goss, Virginia Cheeseman. All packaged well and the scolopendra sp and M. Gigas all labelled with warnings etc etc. Not that they should be needed if you're ordering them anyway.


----------

